# Looking for MIDI CC Controller similar to PC1600x



## benuzzell (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey everyone!

So I'm working on a Mac with Logic Pro X, and I'm looking to get some type of hardware controller to control my MIDI CC data (expression, vibrato etc).

Had a look around the internet, and I was looking for something similar to the Peavey PC1600x. Quite basic needs, compact design, 6-8 assignable faders (motorized or unmotorized, I don't mind...whichever works best). Already have an MCU Pro to control my DAW, but just need something to control MIDI CC data, as the MCU Pro can't assign MIDI data to the faders.

Any ideas? Anyone using anything that they can recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## ed buller (Sep 20, 2014)

HI

http://www.jlcooper.com/_php/product.php?prod=fmp

this is wonderful

e


----------



## benuzzell (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for your quick response!

This sort of thing looks ideal, only it's a little out of my price range at the moment. Do you know of anything similar for under £250?

Thanks


----------



## Rctec (Sep 20, 2014)

Ed is right. The problem with the cheaper ones is, they don't feel right, and just when you got used to it, they'll break. It's a good investment!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 20, 2014)

- Kenton Control Freak. Comes in an 8 fader model and a 16 fader model.
- Evolution UC33
- Nektar Panorama P1
- CME bitstream 3x


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 20, 2014)

Novation Zero SLmkII might work for you. Fairly compact. And you can get for about $250.

http://global.novationmusic.com/midi-controllers/zero-sl-mkii (http://global.novationmusic.com/midi-co ... ro-sl-mkii)

Mahlon


----------



## JFK (Sep 26, 2014)

benuzzell @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So I'm working on a Mac with Logic Pro X, and I'm looking to get some type of hardware controller to control my MIDI CC data (expression, vibrato etc).
> 
> ...



Was in the same shoes as you, ended up waiting for a 1600X to show up on ebay because all the of the alternatives I could find are expensive or poorly made.


----------



## kosi (Oct 11, 2014)

I use Korg Nano Control.
It's cheap and easy to program
You have free programmable faders, knobs and pads. Perfect for cc data.


----------

